# NR liscenses pretty much filled up



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I called this afternoon, and the lady told me they have only a few left. As of Friday, they only had 400, and they took a lot of orders over the weekend and earlier this week.

So it looks like the 30K will be used up.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

They be gone.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Going...Going...GONE! I'm suprised it took this long to sell them all.


----------

